# Rising



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

I may be a little behind the times posting this; but, I just found it a couple months ago.

I love traditional music mixed with contemporary styling.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Terry.  These guys have been around for a few years.  The 4 cds I just got all play like half shamisen-fusion and half historical document.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2010)

THAT WAS COOL!!!

Thanks

Me thinkest I need to go buy some new music :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it Xue!  I really enjoy sharing the unusual music that I come across.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

In fact, you might say I am one who delights in all manifestations of the Terpsichorean muse.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

Almost as much as grilled cheese sammiches do I luvs these guys...

[yt]Ron17xFNBf0[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2010)

THAT WAS COOL!!!!

Thank You :asian:

And I may be labeled a Blasphemer but I like them more that grilled cheese sammiches


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 26, 2010)

BLASPHEMER!!!!

Shun the nonbeliever!
sh-sh-sh-sh-uuuuuuunnnnnnn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not worthy... I'm not worthy
:bow:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, get up.  you know how I hate grovelling.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2010)

sorry [overts eyes]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, since you're all genuflectory and all...

[yt]5qVOc5JG7JM[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2010)

Very very very cool.  Love it!!

(Must be your incredible powers as a colossal squid)


----------



## Hawke (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice find.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

Carol said:


> Very very very cool. Love it!!
> 
> (Must be your incredible powers as a colossal squid)


 
I think it's the sokeship that provides the phenomenal music powers


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

That was brilliant!  Like *Egg*, I like traditional instruments being used in a more contempory composition or in a cross-fertilisation of cultural styles.

For example, I love *Bond*, tho most people who love 'true' classical music look down on them.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7vmuHlgaRU&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiaOFOMPOBc&feature=related

{and yes, I am not too proud to admit that the way they look does not hurt either }


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

I believe, sukerkin, classical looks down on this fine quartet because classical is forced to perform in tuxedos.

Some of my favorite music comes from bhangra, which uses traditional instrumentation in a contemporary setting. While people in the area may disagree, siding with the more street-based hip-hop bhangra, I think Jassi is as decent example as any:

[yt]vUUyowJeq-c[/yt]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

Also, POOF!

This thread is now about traditional instruments used in modern music


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

:lol:  {Cthulu voice} Ah see, there is my subtle mastery of the minds of men, twisting the threads of the Net to my will ...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

yes.  you are very strong in the schwartz


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

And now, to celebrate the elevation of the thread, I give you Vorvus Corax

[yt]ADuCbafqBDQ[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

Woah!  Metal bagpipes!!!! :faints:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

Corvus Corax and their metal alter egos, Tanzwut, have been around for quite a while, actually.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2010)

From China: Pipa Rock!
The audio and video aren't synced too well. Not my vid *shrug*

[yt]3QcjawpnZeg[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty interesting stuff that :tup:.  The out of sync sound was a bit off-putting, so I had to forgo the visual pleasure of the player and just listen .


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2010)

It's funny, but many several of the videos out of China were desynced like that.  Must be tough to get good equipment *shrug*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2010)

Hsu-Nami: Mimosa
The band is named after it's lead Erhu player
That's right, kids...Erhu

[yt]30Ulc4dVyeM[/yt]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 14, 2010)

Been a while since I added anything here; so, I give you:

Rin'
Sakitama

[yt]ICkPs-xlgpY[/yt]


----------

